# R32 Rear C Pillar interior trim panels



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

As above. 1992 R32 GTR. Looking for both sides in excellent condition with all fixings present as mine seem to have disentegrated and look a mess as they are coming away from the pillars! 

Pm me if you have some

Cheers

Steve


----------

